

Italian Seismologists Charged With Manslaughter for Not Predicting 2009 Quake - dantheman
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/05/27/italian-scientist-charged-manslaughter-failing-predict-earthquake/

======
nowarninglabel
Inflamatory linkbait.

